# Just wanted to share some pictures of our AGHs.



## MutzFarm (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is some pictures of our American Guinea Hogs. These our awesome piggies. thanx for looking.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 11, 2014)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## jk47 (Aug 11, 2014)

Pig pictures are always the best


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanx guys. We love our AGHs.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 18, 2014)

What cuties! About where in Texas are you located? We will be moving to northeast Texas at the end of the year.


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 18, 2014)

Baymule said:


> What cuties! About where in Texas are you located? We will be moving to northeast Texas at the end of the year.



Thanx. 
San Antonio


----------



## Baymule (Aug 19, 2014)

I really like your pallet fences! Great job of using something that others toss out and making something useful out of it!


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 23, 2014)

Baymule said:


> I really like your pallet fences! Great job of using something that others toss out and making something useful out of it!



Thanx. Bad part is we need more pallets!!!!


----------



## Sumi (Aug 24, 2014)

Love that pic of the sow with her babies. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 24, 2014)

love your pigs.  i have often wished i had the wherewithal to have a sow and piggies but i guess i'll just continue to raise freezer camp piggies.  they look great!


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Sumi said:


> Love that pic of the sow with her babies. Thanks for sharing!



No prob. Thanx for looking.


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 24, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> love your pigs.  i have often wished i had the wherewithal to have a sow and piggies but i guess i'll just continue to raise freezer camp piggies.  they look great!



Well we raise to put in the freezer also. Thanx for looking.


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 25, 2014)

Sumi said:


> Love that pic of the sow with her babies. Thanks for sharing!



Thanx. She is a good mama.


----------



## Queen Mum (Aug 25, 2014)

Love the picture of dinner table mama.  It is so cute!  I love pigs!


----------



## MutzFarm (Aug 25, 2014)

Queen Mum said:


> Love the picture of dinner table mama.  It is so cute!  I love pigs!



Thanx.

They keep us busy on top of chickens, rabbits, and cows.


----------

